# Warrior



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to see it last night... Very much enjoyed it (Its not quite Rocky, but worth a watch).

Its the first MMA based film I've seen. Any others worth watching or do they generally go down the 'brutal cagefighting' road?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good, on my list to watch on my week off next week!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with JN9. Not the master piece that the original Rocky was but a pretty good movie overall.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

To be honest i thought it was top film and well made


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Watched it tonight

They added some emotional shit

Had a few too many flaws for my liking

eg. 5milllion for a GP ?

Seriously .. physics teacher, to within months becoming the number 1 MW in the world ? All after he retired from the UFC, and has been fighting at a shit standard, yet they take the piss out of, anything can happpen in mma, by having him getting bullied, and then pulling out the victory each time against some of the best in the world

Tommy .. so to get signed up to the most lucrative tournament in mma .. you apparently dont need a social security number ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

But is it as good as never back down ?????


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I did think the fight purse was ridiculous - thats what Brock Lesnar earned in a year for being the best paid fighter in the world.

I also doubt that anyone would give too big a shit for a middleweight tournament. Theres a reason the heavyweights in all combat sports get paid more - they are more popular, although not necessarily more talented or entertaining.

They let Tommy fight two rounds with what was clearly a badly dislocated or broken shoulder? Not likely. This is the equivalent of letting Tim Sylvia carry on against Frank Mir with his broken arm.

I buy the teacher going from zero to hero. This is essentially the same as what Rocky did in the first movie by going from a church hall bum of a boxer to going the distance with the best in the world.

I thought the angle with nick nolte wasnt developed enough. He's supposed to be some kick ass trainer yet we never see him put his kid through any training. Could have done with a Rocky/Drago simultanious training montage for my money.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Agentman

Not surprised about tommy being allowed to fight on .. After all, theyblet him fight without knowin his identity, he couls have been a convicted killer/rapist/paedo etc

But you'd imagine the athletic commission or doctor would have demanded he be checked out as he had no one in his corner

Why were there no alternatives ? Surely the number 17 ranked MW would have been pissed

If rocky was filmed now, we'd all know that going from

A bum to champ so quick is just lazy film antics .. I cant buy that a physics teacher, within months, went from fightin in parking lot events, to becoming the best .. Each time, he got batterred but then pulled out the win out of nowhere


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it actually was a not bad movie. However was a bit unrealistic when the big russian dude belly to back suplexed him against the cage .........


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

think your being bit too serious here lads .. its a hollywood film at end of the day not a documentary.

im sure most hardcore MMA fans could go right through film and pick holes in it but ...... its just a movie ....

i thought it was great fun


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fans of anything will always analyse how those things are represented in movies. I'm sure that boxing fans analysed the ins and outs of a gnats arse when the first Rocky film was released.

The fact of the matter for the producers is that whilst they want a fairly faithful representation of MMA, their main audience is likely to be non-MMA fans so its a balancing act to make the film entertaining enough for the new comer without alienating hardcore fans. I thought they did a pretty good job overall and it was a more realistic and less sensational representation than some other MMA films.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

If I didnt have a good knowledge of mma id have been more than happy, i saw many non mma fans in the cinema, in fact the majority were

So in terms of a hollywood film .. Very good

But as an mma fan watching it, you spot where hollywood ignores reality for storyline .. Kinda like wwe


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with your posts totally by there lads, as an mma fan there were plenty of things i could pick out .... i remember thinking at the time Anthony "Rumble" Johnson looked like a freaking heavyweight, would love to know if that was my imagination cause i barley recognized him as his face was so fat ..

suppose i just thought you were being tad harsh but what you say above makes sense ..


----------



## kristenufclee (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah its really awesome!!!


----------

